# Any Rhodesian Ridgeback owners?



## Westhighlander

I saw one the other day in a pet store. It was the owner's dog. He was so good looking and so calm. Any owners here? How are they to live with?


----------



## RonE

They are like Plott hounds on steroids. Bred for hunting lions in South Africa, they are powerful, beautiful hounds that require an experienced owner and at least a 6-ft fence.

This is my dream dog. I love 'em.


----------



## Westhighlander

Seems like a handful then. I guess they need a lot of excercise?


----------



## pamperedpups

What RonE said has also been my experience with the breed. I'd also add that yes, they do need a lot of exercise.


----------



## trumpetjock

Westhighlander said:


> Seems like a handful then. I guess they need a lot of excercise?


A lot of the really serious big game breeds don't necessarily need a ton of exercise, just a ton of training know how to deal with intensity.


----------



## pamperedpups

Training = mental exercise.

Maybe you could just keep a Lion around for physical training purposes?


----------



## blkshadow

I don't have one, nor have I ever met one, but they look awesome! Those pics are really cool, by the way. =)


----------



## lovemygreys

This is not a dog one should acquire because they like the looks! Very intense, VERY STRONG dogs. Unbelievabley strong! They aren't impossible to manage, but I would want a pretty big spot of land to let them run on every day - a couple acres at least. I think RonE has a pretty good post about 'em.

Great dogs, but after spending time with them at many lure coursing events, they are probably not the dog for me and my rather laid back lifestyle...so I just enjoy them vicariously through others


----------



## Westhighlander

Those are very cool pics pamperedpups, thanks for posting that. My westie has a lion head cut hmmm, that might not work out well  .

I do have a couple of acres of land but that's only on the weekends.


----------



## RonE

The first one I ever met was owned by an idiot who used mace and a cattle prod to "control" the dog. There were two only people in the world that were safe with the dog. I was honored to be one of them. Unfortunately, the other was not the owner.

The dog was eventually destroyed. I have been mourning her for 30 years.

I've met a few of them since then who were not in the least aggressive, but still VERY formidible dogs.

Most people have a hard time imagining that they are hounds.


----------



## blkshadow

Destroyed? Why? 'Cause she was "uncontrollable"?


----------



## lucyloo2

My ex-room mate had a Ridgeback cross with something else (not sure what, she was a rescue dog)  She was a very sweet dog, but yes needed a lot of exercise and mental stimulation! Luckily we were on an acreage so she had lots of room to run.

Cool pics pamperedpups!


----------



## BarkParkRanch

Hello. I would love to share my story with all of you..

I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, Pit, Lab mix. I use to work at a training ranch for race horses and people would dump their unwanted pets daily on our property. This little guy was dump and we didn't know for a couple days. He was living in one of our pastures with our retired race horse. When we found him he was cold, full of worm, ticks and fleas. If the shelter would have picked him up he wouldn't have had a chance. I took him home nursed him back to health. At the time I had 4 large dogs and really wasn't looking for a 5th. I tried finding him a good home but no one wanted him because of his breed. He is a special dog for sure. I know he knows I saved him. He is attached to me and I am attached to him. He is very active, very smart but very loyal. He has been socialized with all ages, male and female. I have a 1/2 acre with two horses, a pony and two goats. He runs with them all with no problems. He gets along just fine with my 4 cats. I think he thinks they are his babies as he tends to mother them. 

When I found him he was about 3 or 4 months old. He has been with me for 4years now and I just love him!!!


----------



## lucyloo2

What a great story BarkParkRanch!!! I love the pics, he is sure a handsome boy!! Love that second one LOL!


----------



## BarkParkRanch

Thank you!! Like most I love telling stories of my animals. I have a total of 18 animals and they all have a story. In my free time which is between 2am and 4 am (just kidding) I scrapbook they have their own albums. I love it and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## RonE

blkshadow said:


> Destroyed? Why? 'Cause she was "uncontrollable"?


Exactly. I found out after the fact and thought, "What a waste!"

I thought a lot of other things, too, that were less kind.

Because of the way she was treated, she was a serious danger to those around her. I was comfortable playing and rough-housing with her but, in those days, I was comfortable exploring abandoned silver mines in the Mojave Desert.

I'm a bit less adventuresome now.


----------



## Westhighlander

Barkpark, that's a nice story , thanks for sharing.


----------



## Willowy

There was someone who used to live in my town (has since moved) who had 4, 5, or 6 RRs. I swear I counted at least 5, maybe 6, but town limit is 4 dogs....maybe she had a kennel license or a friend at City Hall. Anyway, I didn't know her personally and I didn't see the dogs very often, but I can say that her yard had a 6-foot chain link fence with reinforcements..... .


----------



## JMENZ1ES

I got a rescue dog from the humane society and they told me it was a shepherd mix, after looking at some pics of ridgebacks im thinking that this is what it is mixed with, does anyone else see the resemblence or is it just me ???

btw he is like 9-10 weeks old in these pics


----------



## JMENZ1ES

Sorry about the pic size in the post above this one, but here is a comparison between my puppy cash and one further up the thread.



















Any resemblence ???


----------



## MegaMuttMom

I have had the great of pleasure of meeting 4 different ridgebacks while with Cherokee. They are the only dogs I have ever met who are an exact match to him in speed and agility. They are extremely beautiful dogs and I always come away thinking, if I ever get a dog after Cherokee, they would be the closest thing to the perfect match for me. But, for the most part, Cherokee is a couch potato at home. I wonder if ridgebacks are a tear around the house type or if, like mine, after a great run, they settle down and rest.


----------



## lovemygreys

Ridgebacks aren't very common dogs and breeders tend to place them VERY carefully. So, if you think you have a ridgeback mix....odds are that you don't. Same for saluki, afghans and other rare breeds from all the dog groups.

Ridgies kinda have a "generic brown dog" look, except for the ones born with the distinctive ridge down the back. I think a lab mixed with a boxer or other big, brown, shorthaired floppy-eared dog might take on a ridgie look.


----------



## prntmkr

Westhighlander said:


> I saw one the other day in a pet store. It was the owner's dog. He was so good looking and so calm. Any owners here? How are they to live with?


Sorry. I'm not an owner, but have known a number of Ridgebacks over the years:

These are highly athletic, tireless dogs who love to run. They’re a joy to watch on open ground! I stand to be corrected, but I doubt that many of the dogs in North America would fair particularly well in a lion hunt. Even so, their agility is astounding, and I’ve witnessed some amazing feats of athleticism from these dogs. 

Puppies are very active and can be a challenge. As they mature, they quiet down in the house, but are always ready for a good romp.

They tend to be more territorial and protective than most hounds. They’re also aloof with members outside their pack. They require intense socialization so that this aloofness doesn’t manifest itself in aggression. 

There is a tendency for these dogs to be too aggressive and protective for the average home; these individuals are also capable of pushing all but the most confident and assertive owners to their limits. They can be far too much dog for the typical owner…

But there are also many calm, sweet-tempered individuals, many of which I’ve had the pleasure of meeting. They tend to retain a degree of protectiveness, and also tend to remain aloof to outsiders. In short, these individuals still retain the typical Ridgeback qualities, but in a softer, gentler package. 

One must realize that, with any powerful breed from an intense working background, there is a tremendous range of temperaments. If you’re “in love” with this breed, it may take quite a bit of research, but you should be able to find a breeder with a line of dogs with a temperament more suitable to your liking. 

Needless to say, for a typical family dog, look for a more easy going pup in the litter, and stay away from the boldest, sharpest puppies, or those which seem timid.

I hope that is of some help.


----------



## Kyllobernese

When I was a teenager I had a female Ridgeback. I showed her in both Obedience and Conformation and she got her Championship and a C.D. degree. She was very laid back, a couch potato in the house and not wild and uncontrollable outside. Her sire was the same, but then the kennel I got her from, imported a couple of male Ridgebacks from the States. One of them they had to put down and the other sired pups that had very unstable temperaments so I think a lot of it could be in the breeding. 

The line my female came from had great temperaments. There were a lot of her sisters and brothers around and they all were the same. As that was over forty years ago, maybe they have changed over the years although I met a Ridgeback last weekend, the first I had seen for years and he was a very nice calm dog.


----------



## Keechak

JMENZ1ES said:


> Sorry about the pic size in the post above this one, but here is a comparison between my puppy cash and one further up the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any resemblence ???


your puppy has too long of hair for a ridgeback
and the black mask is a bit too extensive
he also doesn't have the color or body structure of a ridgeback
But He could still change as he gets older.
post more pictures in a few months.


----------



## JMENZ1ES

Keechak said:


> your puppy has too long of hair for a ridgeback
> and the black mask is a bit too extensive
> he also doesn't have the color or body structure of a ridgeback
> But He could still change as he gets older.
> post more pictures in a few months.



Thank you! I will post some as he gets older, I dont believe he is bure bred ridge back, im think he is a mix. The humane society said he was german shepherd mix and everyone that i talk to at the dog park says they cant see the shepherd in him, so ive been looking at other dogs and my puppy looks a lot like the ridgeback in the pics that i have seen, as far as his head structure, his face, his legs and his tail but im not for sure, thanks again for your feedback I really appreciate it !!!


----------



## Willowy

lovemygreys said:


> Ridgebacks aren't very common dogs and breeders tend to place them VERY carefully. So, if you think you have a ridgeback mix....odds are that you don't.


I thought that, too......but I walked a Ridgeback "mix" at the local Humane Society a couple months ago, and, after meeting a few purebred Ridgies at the dog show, I really think he was purebred. He had the ridge, and also had white toes, which I thought indicated mixed blood, but some of the purebreds at the dog show also had white toes. How likely is it that a purebred Ridgeback would end up at the Humane Society in Sioux Falls, SD?


----------



## Squeeker

There are 4 that frequent our dog park (2 pairs, owned by two different owners) and they are gorgeous, but also very well-mannered. I don't think I would ever own one, but they are one of my favourite breeds!


----------



## GatsbysMom

These are also my dream dogs. The bigger the dog's historical prey, the more I like 'em! Irish Wolfhounds, Ridgebacks... agh, if only I weren't a city-dweller!


----------



## CerbiesMom

My heart dog was a ridgeback/lab mix. She was the best. To me, anyway. I had her til I was 15-16. She lived to be 13. She was always at my feet, and very protective of me. She never left my side, and was such a great dog. She was weary of strangers, and dog help anyone who messed wiht me in front of her. She was also very DA. But, it was totally my family's fault for doing NO socialization. I bet she would've been absolutely incredible with the right training. She was pretty active, but she was mellow in the house.


----------



## MiaBella Farm

I am "owned by" 2 RR's...a male and a female and they are THE BEST dogs ever! They do need lots of room, but it is debatable what for...they are very active, but then can be very lazy! So room to run and room to rest!

I live on 22 acres so room to roam and room to rest all in one place. My property is also surrounded by 8 ft. game fence, so that is taken care of. They are hunters for sure...I see them chasing squirrels up trees and rabbits around the yard all the time. Most of the time they don't bother to catch them (because they can) but it is fun for them and they get exercise. To watch my female run through the yard is a beautiful sight...she reminds me of a gazelle floating across the desert. My male is a bruiser who is all bark and no bite. He lets us know when we have company but approaches everyone with caution or not at all. He is a big teddy bear!

Also, they are pretty good swimmers...We have a one acre pond and they can both swim across it and back with no problems...they give my 3 labs a run for their money!

I had a RR as a child and she was so well trained...we lived in Florida on 5 acres and our bus stop was 1/2 mile down the road. She would walk us to the bus stop every morning, then go home. In the afternoon my mom would say, "Lady, go get the kids!" and everyday when I got off the bus, there she was...waiting for us. Sadly, she passed away having puppies but I will never forget her! I named my female Brown Sugar Lady in honor of my childhood RR...I call her Sugar because there will never be another Lady.


----------



## Gaytor

I have a male that is nearing 4. He's a great dog, but his needs are very specific. To train him it takes consistency and patience. I'm a fan of Cesar Milan and it works for my dog and I. Alpha control of your dog is always important, but certainly with a Ridgeback. They can be aggressive and dominant unless they feel secure in their alpha owner. Mine has been bitten and opened up and not shown aggression back. I've also had strangers let him out of my truck for a bathroom break with no issue. The house is protected territory though when I'm not home. 
Most days he's happy to lay around, but they need exercise. I run mine 3 to 5 miles every other day or so. He loves it. I have hiked 13 miles with 4000 feet of elevation gains with him and he's still bouncing with energy until we get home. Dog parks for city dwellers and good long walks. Ridgebacks are rough in play (often). They need strength in the hunt and they beat the weakness out of each other. It's quite something to get used to and some other owners don't understand it. Even when you warn them and they invite, people think of their dogs as kids. They right play partners are critical. 
Ridgebacks are sweet and emotional. You have to put effort into handling them. They generally don't fetch, like water, care much for strangers, and many Ridgeback owners just describe it as having a Ridgeback, not a dog. They are different. Only get a Ridgeback if you are patient and want a close family member that becomes a central part of your life. The dog left in the backyard is not a Ridgeback unless you want a dog that will kill anything that enters that yard.


----------



## KING'S owner

i really get upset with people who are not familiar with this breed and like to give it a bad name. i just bought myself a ridgeback he is not even home yet but i did extensive research (months of it) spoke with breeders and owners alike and yes it is a powerful breed but that being said he is to me the king of dogs beautiful, powerful, fearless, intelligent, self reliable, loyal......i could keep on for awhile. any dog that does not have a REAL owner will not be pleasant to have around. get it as a puppy and do YOUR part to ensure his proper socialization and understand its needs and this could very well be the best dog u have ever had. did i mention they are not prone to annoying barking if anything when a rhodesian barks GET UP and check things out its well warranted plus they are content with snuggling and being couch potatoes as well as being wash and wear dogs. i guess you have to be a confident person with mucho knowledge to have bought a ridgeback as your first dog. lol. i'll keep u informed and let u know if i bit off more than i could chew lol.


----------



## Shell

My Ridgeback is very high energy outside but is very calm inside when he is well exercised. He is about 2.5 yrs though so he is starting to get past the puppy stage just a little. Total cuddly couch potato inside that LOVES to be near me. Almost a velcro dog. Very smart and learns quickly but needs strong but sensitive training. A "soft" dog in many ways, easily "hurt" by harsh words. 

He is very very fast, most people who see him run off-leash think he looks like a greyhound; all four feet off the ground at one time. We run most days, up to 7 or 8 miles although he is content with about 3 miles of running or 1 hour of walking in the evening (mornings are 30 min walks). 

He is nearly silent. He never barks unless there is something worth barking at. His bark is very deep and slow, very threatening to strangers approaching the house or yard. If he barks, I know to check it out because there is a reason for it. Steely silent intense stare when he is in his zone, people will steer clear of him when he looks at them like that. But he actually loves people once I introduce them and SUPERVISED does well with kids. 

No concept of fetch but he will chase whatever I throw, grab it and run around shaking it like he's trying to kill it. He does not like water at all, he will try to avoid puddles by leaping over them if he can. He will go out in the rain but hates it for the first few minutes until he's reminded that it won't kill him.

MAJOR PREY DRIVE!! Rabbits, cats, anything small and furry that is not a dog. Strong and fast, busted a collar the other day in one great leaping lunge.... Good tracker, can follow a scent for a long distance. Definately a hound in that regards. Also a hound in food motivation.

Mine was a rescue so I cannot be 100% sure on him being 100% ridgeback; he is ridgeless but I have met a few locals with purebred (ridged) RR and my cousin had 2 in the past, all of them have nearly identical temperments and looks (excepting the ridge which doesn't appear in about 10-15% of puppies). Ridgebacks can be aggressive though and unsocialized are powerful enough to be dangerous. One of my cousin's was on the aggressive/over protective side, they had to re-home after the birth of their first child (yes, training was tried etc. He was just not suited to a home with children).
First picture is a purebred, second picture is my dog.


----------



## DJEtzel

I don't have one, but there's one that's usually at the dog park I visit and he's a looker. His name's winston and he's intact, but he seems like a really nice, calm dog. He's all lovely all the time.. but he does have a humping problem... which Frag HATES. Frag likes him a lot though; they place all the time, and he's one of the only dogs there that will actually roll around and play with Frag instead of running him down..


----------



## hanksimon

A purebred RR does NOT need to have the ridge, just like a pure border collie does not have to have the "eye."

The friend that introduced me to soft, positive training has an RR. As puppies, his girl looked like my GSD x Lab mix... then we noticed two significant differences.

1. When my Lab mix wakes up, he opens one eye and asks, "do I gotta get up?"
When the RR wakes up, she is up and running before she even opens her eyes 

2. The RR runs very quickly with an easy cadence. My Lab runs slowly for a dog, more like a happy bounce.

An additional difference that's harder to describe - The RR is graceful and agile at high speed, but not as much at a trot - clearly a high-performance engine.

My lab can NOT catch a rabbit or squirrel. But has cutting horse agility at slower speeds with blinding reflexes.

When the two dogs play, she outruns him - no contest. When they play, he is too fast for her and knocks her down, even though she is larger. So he learns to self-handicap so they can play.

The RR well-exercised and is a very calm couch potato most of the time. She seems to be equally comfortable sleeping inside, or outside in the sun, when the weather is nice.


----------



## JiveDadson

You might want to google "Rhodesian Ridgeback genetic disease." The Ridgeback, like many purebreds, is reportedly prone to genetic disorders. A documentary called_ Pedigree Dogs Exposed_ that aired on the BBC said that the ridge is a form of spina bifida, which the Kennel Club denied. One in twenty is born without the ridge. You might be able to get one of those for free.


----------



## Shell

Jive--
It's called Dermoid Sinus and it can occur in ridgeless dogs and RR mixes also. Dermoid Sinus
Every breeder I've seen tests for it and mentions it as a breed issue.

Ridgeless pups in the US are generally sold as pets on a spay/neuter contract. I wouldn't want to use a breeder that gave them away for free because they are dogs that need a suitable home and the breeder should take the time to find that home. Ridgeless pups have the same temperments as ridged and need the same training etc.


----------



## mtnmba

Hi, gang,
We've been the happy companions of 2 RR mixes that we received from AZ Ridgeback Rescue - a 92 lb female Ridgeback/Rottweiler mix, and an 80 lb male Ridgeback/Pitt Bull mix. The female has mostly RR traits, but inherited Rottie colors with half a ridge - a beautiful dog. As my friend likes to say, she inherited a Rottie's intelligence with a Ridgeback temperament. She's sometimes aloof, very intelligent, astutely aware of her surroundings, a huntress that loves to chase small animals, and loves to run, wade in water but not swim. She's won't usually bark unless there's something to be concerned about, and will laze around the house all day at your feet, but needs her exercise to keep from being up all night. She's the endurance athlete. In the cooler parts of the year she can run and/or mtn bike with me for miles at a medium pace without issue.
The male is stockier with the broad shoulders and head of Pitt, but with RR colors. He's a lover, still thinks he's a lap dog, and loves to snuggle. He can be stubborn and will nose his way to the front of any other dog is getting the affection he thinks he should have. He'll play the male domination game, but is not aggressive. He's playful, unlike the female will chase and retrieve toys and balls, and will entertain himself with his toys when you tire of his games.  He's amazingly docile and wary of small children, and mindful of his bulk and strength around them. He's the power lifter vice the endurance athlete, and though he can put on surprising bursts of speed is not built for the long haul like our gal. He too will lay around at your feet all day, but loves to socialize with other dogs. 
I would say that RR's are good family dogs, and once mature not destructive or too active in the house, but need their exercise and space a couple of times a day so as not to be keeping you up all night. 
Those with pure breds can give you better insight into pure RR traits, but our gal has most of them, and I'll never go to another breed - simply an amazing animal.


----------



## DalGuy

There is a RR named Bailey at our local dog park that Domino loves to play with. She matches him in weight and stamina. Often, when Bailey gets Domino on his back, she'll playfully tap him on his chest with her nose in order to get him to wrestle some more. I think that's so cute!


----------



## EtherealJane

Thank you for starting this thread, and to *Shell* for posting the link to dermoid sinus. My mom had a Rhodesian Ridgeback (I'm not sure if it was purebread or not) named Lola. She was a sweet girl, but very wary of people due to abuse in her past (my mom adopted her). She died at 1.5 years old very dramatically and suddenly. One morning she had a fever, so they took her to the vet. The vet ran blood panels and what not, and sent my mom home with IV fluids and showed her how to administer them under the skin. The next morning, Lola couldn't move her back legs. They rushed her to the emergency vet and eventually took her to the vet affiliated with the university in our town, but they couldn't save her. She had fluid near her spine and bleeding in the brain. 

The vets asked my mom if Lola had engaged in really rough play that resulted in trauma, or if there was any poison at the house. There wasn't, but the questions were enough to make my mom go crazy wondering what caused her death. She had a necropsy done, but the results were "inconclusive." I'm not a vet, but just from the googling and reading I've done, I'm really wondering if it was dermoid sinus. I'm sending her the link, just because I think it may finally give her some peace to have some idea what happened to Lola.


----------



## Springsdog

Hi! I recently adopted my 2 year old something mix from the Humane Society. I've read most of the posts on this forum and did a little investigation as well. I wish the dog could just tell me what the heck he's mixed with. I'm sure its 15 other dogs, making it nearly impossible to even summarize what he may be mixed with. The shelter had him listed as a Lab mix, which is possible, but it seems everything is labeled as "lab mix" these days. Here are 2 pics of this handsome fellow I took this morning. The room is dark, so his coat actually looks lighter from the camera flash (on my phone). I've looked up the Fox Red Labs (type of yellow - I used to be the proud owner of a black lab), Belgian Malinois, Stratt Terriers (aka Pitt), Boxers, and Rhodesian Ridgebacks. His ears are really throwing me off. He has some white markings on his chest and maybe a dot of white on his paws. His eyes are a lovely amber color. He has a very long, leaner body, with proportionate legs to support! He just looks way too big to be a pitt. If you guys have any ideas, would love to hear from you! 





















Thanks!

Julie


----------



## hanksimon

Good looking guy. Looks like a lot of Lab, possibly a little bit of Pit, and maybe someone with some pointed ears. ... If he runs quickly, moving like a greyhound, he may have some Ridgeback or hound. I think Labs and Pits don't stretch out as much as greyhounds and Ridgebacks, when they run.


----------



## till

I just found this thread using Google. Hilarious insights!  (Especially about keeping a lion around for training.)

I have a 10 months old RR/lab mix. She's very sweet, smart, very active, likes to play - always. Sometimes rough, but she's also a good cuddle buddy and very loyal. I second/third all the people who say these dogs need a lot of exercise. She's active non-stop, but it's also important to teach her to relax.

I know a couple people with RR. These are amazing dogs. Well, they are something. I wouldn't recommend one if you don't have time, but if you can take them with you all day and have the time it's very, very rewarding.


----------



## pauline

I have a 13.5 yr old Ridgie and a 5 month old Ridgie. They are incredibly loving loyal family dogs. They are great with children, they do need to be supervised around small children only due to their size and ability to bowl them over. They are not aggressive dogs at all. They are aloof with strangers and yes you need a six foot fence or higher as they can climb extremely well. My female is happy lazing around on her bed all day due to the fact she is over 13, my boy loves lazing around on the couch but when called apon has great stamina and endurance in the backyard. He only goes on short walks at the moment due to his age. Ridgies benefit from early socialisation with other dogs and people be it dog parks, taking him for walks to the local shops or with family and friends dogs. Ridgies can be extremely stubborn and will only do as you say if there is something it in for them I have taken both my dogs to puppy preschool and my boy is currently attending obedience class or should i say he takes me. Ridgies are very strong and need an experienced owner who is firm but gentle. As you can imagine they are a large breed dog and eat a lot and poop alot (land mines as my husband calls them) it costs around $20 to $25 a week to feed them. If properly socialised they can get along with cats (we have 2), small dogs (Patch the Shiztzu) and chooks(we have 6). Thats my rant anyway. I love my Ridgebacks. Please do your research before you buy as with any breed there can be health problems.


----------



## backerbabe

I have had only RR's for over 20 yrs. now. I say be prepared-after a RR anything else is just a dog. I just bought a pup Feb 8. He was potty trained in 2 1/2 days. He is like most 'backers- Einstein in fur. These dogs actually learn from observation. Only breed I've ever encountered that can do that. It is my understanding that they are the only dog in all 3 catagories of the hound- they will drop their noses & scent like a bloodhound, they are sighthounds, like a greyhound, & are also known to track from scent on the wind. They excel at everything except retrieving. Which is not to say they won't retrieve, but after the 3rd time, they'll look at you like "what're ya simple? if ya want it, quit throwing it away" I will say they are not the best choice for an inexperienced owner, the issues most people have w/ the breed is that it's hard to train a dog when the dog is smarter than you are. They will try to out-think you, they have the intelligence to try to distract you & negotiate w/you. The 1st time they do something is an accident, the 2nd time a test, the 3rd time a habit.
This is my 1st pup. All others have been rescues through RRCUS. Never was able to get a youngster. The dogs were all 4 yrs or older. The problems that caused them to be turned over to rescue varied, but retraining was a snap. Remember your ABC's-Always Be Consistent & a carrot works better than a stick. These are not dogs to train using force. Think operant conditioning & clicker training. Short sessions, several a day, or they'll get bored & tune you out. Make it fun. Shell makes good points in her posts also. My dogs swim after geese on the pond for grins, have been known to run down squirrels & bunnies & yes, they catch them. Kill groundhogs, ***** & possums, one rescue even got good at skunks-killed 'em before they could get a shot off after his 1st skunk sprayed him. Good w/other dogs & cats though. I have always appreciated their ability to discern vermin control from pets. On a farm, vermin control is a wonderful thing. They have been good with my horses, though the new pup hasn't met them yet. I have heard stories about them being effective herders also. Wouldn't surprise me a bit.
I really don't think it's a good idea to buy one from a pet store. Temperment is vital in a dog this powerful & intelligent. Go to a breeder. Ask how many litters a year, if they're breeding for performance classes or conformation (even w/ a RR it's hard to get perfect-breed-standard beauty & brains in the same package). If you're still interested, I would be happy to refer you to the breeder I went to, & if you pass her interview, she may agree to place a pup w/you


----------



## southhavenjen

Here are some pictures of our boy, Red. He is a rescue and we were told he is a "hound mix" but after learning about Ridgebacks we are totally seeing that breed in him. He has no ridge, but has some of the same traits other people describe, such as being mostly silent, unless he detects something important - then he barks like nobody's business. Would like to hear others' input on whether our boy is part Ridgie.


----------



## backerbabe

He is a handsome hound for sure. His hair looks long for a 'backer & even though some are born ridgeless it's a pretty small % in most lines. He doesn't have the powerful body type I'm used to seeing-lacks that huge shoulder. I have seen dogs hat look like GSD to carry ridges in shelters & have been told the ridge can carry 3 generations... You are right about the bark. My vet calls RR's "the closed mouthed hounds" for that very reason. Enjoy him. He sounds like a great guy.


----------



## hanksimon

Mine is a Lab mix, but young Ridges look like him, when he was young. To me, the test is the conformance of the run. Altho there may be no ridge, a Ridgeback is built for agile running, like a greyhound or saluki... Labs are not relaly built for that type of quick running.

Also, Ridges tend to wake up very rapidly... and also make quick decisions about how to react... boldly. Labs tend to consider what they want to do.... And, I think that when a Lab runs next to a Ridge, the Lab looks like it is moving backwards.....


----------



## southhavenjen

Thanks for the interesting answers! I'll have to pay closer attention to his run.  It doesn't strike me as particularly graceful. To me he looks like a big, floppy puppy when he runs, but then he hardly ever runs flat-out.

I had been satisfied with his "hound-mix" label until one day I took him to the Farmer's Market and a guy came up to us and asked if he was Ridgeback. This man said he used to own a Ridgeback that looked like him. I didn't know what a Ridgeback was until I got home and looked on the internet and also found the looks to be similar. 

If you guys don't think he's Ridgeback, what are your guesses as to what kind of mix he is? I'm just really curious now, as I don't see too many dogs around that look like him.  If the DNA test was a bit cheaper I'd go for it because I'm really curious.


----------



## Keechak

southhaven a ridgeback IS a hound, so hound mix still fits. Your dog is not a purebred Ridgeback, but he looks like he could be mixed with one


----------



## southhavenjen

Yeah, I know that Ridgebacks are hounds.  I am mostly curious what specific kind of hound he might have in him. We had initially thought Redbone Coonhound but after learning about Ridgebacks, we felt his head/ears/face look more Ridgeback that Redbone. He's obviously a scenthound of some sort - when the boy catches a trail he's nose-down all the way! I know Redbones are scenthounds, but I think I read that Ridgies track with both sight and scent. 

Are there other hounds or even other breeds that might give him that look? 

Whatever he is, we love him to pieces! He's the sweetest boy ever.


----------



## uzimaridge

found this thread after joining this site today, the 1 word that come to mind is ~misconception~...
you can not judge a breed you have not owned or even met for that matter...Looking up breed info on the internet does not qaulify as experience or knowelege

I have owned and worked with RR's for 8 yrs now (1 RR atm) and I have a 2yr old daughter who my Ridgeback Leena adores- Leena also loves cats and small dogs.
You could do all the research in the world and it will not compare to owning this breed by far, yes they need excersise but dont all dogs?! Leena is a couch potatoe 60% of the time, they are great family dogs if properly raised but again just like any dog they can be aggresive if put in the wrong enviroment.

That being said, my RR has such a gentle soul when in the home being a part of our family, yet at the same time she has her Herding Instinct Cert and her Canine Good Citizen Cert through AKC, we do performance events such as Lure coursing as well. I worked with mentally challenged adults and Leena is also a therapy dog who visited work with me on a weekly basis. In ANY breed of dogs it all depends on how they are raised, given they have been bred properly.

I hate to make my 1st post negative, but its urks me to hear people passing judgement and opinions on a breed they are obviously uneducated on. Owning Ridgebacks has been a wonderfull blessing and addition to my life- everyone has there favorite breed, Rhodesian Ridgebacks just happen to be mine...Feel free to visit my photo account to see http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

I know this is an old thread but I am just now seeing it. I have firends in MD with about three of them. I have spent a lot of time with there dogs, so I feel I cancomment. They are lovely dogs. Do like every other breed need the right owner. They need quite a bit of exercise, but they do have an off switch. They can be very sweet mild tempered dogs, my friends dogs are pretty laidback. Jax their male is a sweet dog. I have shown for them and I love the girl I showed. They did have 4 of them but one died mysteriously, necropsy done showed nothing out of the ordinary. She was just running outside next thing they know they found her dead in the backyard.

Oh great the misconception about the ridge again. The ridge is not a sign of spina bifida, nor do all ridged dogs have dermoid sinus. Ridged and ridgeless can have DS. The ridge itself is just a cowlick. If the ridge was hindering their health do you really think this breed would still have it, there would be no way this breed could do its purpose long ago if it was. Hunters in Africa would have culled them in a heartbeat if they could not hunt.


----------



## Kyllobernese

When I was considerably younger, I helped at a kennel that raised Ridgebacks. I ended up getting a female from them and showed her to her Championship and CD degree. She was really laid back and I did not find them that they needed a lot of exercise. In all the litters they had at that kennel, I never once saw a puppy without a Ridge. As they had such big litters, my female actually had 16 pups, and she was co-owned by the kennel till she had the litter, I did not have much say in it. They would put all the puppies down that did not have a perfect Ridge. I am talking back in the fifties. It really broke my heart as sometimes they were the biggest, nicest looking pups in the litter.


----------



## workerant

Is the swirl-and-mohawk ridge a common trait in dogs of unknown ancestry, or is it pretty much "if it has a ridge it's part Rhodie"? Two of my neighbordogs, Ellen and Jenny, have ridges and I've always assumed they were part Ridgeback. They're shelter dogs so it's anybody's guess. They're also awesome.

Sweet story, too. My neighbors went to the shelter and adopted Jenny. The next day Jenny got loose and returned to the shelter, presumably because she missed her sister. So the neighbors returned and adopted both of them. They're now living on some mountain acreage with eight horses and a few cats. Not a bad gig.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Rhodesians are not the only ridgebacked breed. But if you can believe it, Rhodies are the most common ridgebacked breed. 

There is also the Thai Ridgeback, Phu Quoc Ridgeback, Cambodian Razorback Dog, and the possibly extinct Mha Kon Klab.

But I do believe the only ridged dog with swirls is the Rhodesian.


----------



## ridgebackmom43

I haven't read through all the posts on this subject. My husband and I have owned this great breed continuously since 1968. In fact, we bought a puppy while on our honeymoon. We currently own three - 2 spayed females, and a neutered male - all senior citizens like us. 

It's a wonderful breed. Relatively healthy and long-lived. They are excellent guard dogs but they don't get obnoxious about it. They like exercise, but they like being with their owners even more. Wherever we are and whatever we are doing, that's what they want to do. And, they are food addicts. When a Ridgeback won't eat, call 911. Wonderful companions. They are strong, and the grow quickly - from a lb. at birth to anywhere from 70 - 90 lbs. at a year of age. They are clowns and will try to get away with whatever they think they can get away with; however, they have a strong desire to please their owners.

The best resource for the breed is www.rrcus.org A wealth of information there for anyone interested in the breed.

They are about #50 in popularity of all the AKC breeds. However, if you go to a conformation dog show, you'll find they are amongst the highest in entry.

They're not for everyone and careful research should be done to see if they fit your lifestyle. They are not a breed that can be left along for long periods of time. A leash attached to a collar when out walking, and s physically fenced exercise area are necessary - their desire to chase things is stronger than their desire to obey. They require firm but gentle training from a very young age. Good food, good care, good training, buy from a reputable breeder, and you have a wonderful companion for many years to come.


----------



## NiennaHelyanwe

i have a dog who is ridgeback cross with what im not sure. someone droped him off at my mothers work and i want and brought him home. hes thicker in the chest and lower jaw and a shorter but his build and marks are the same. the has the ridge of hair thats longer along his back but it only stands up like a mohak whens hes being all deffencive. the first few days i had him i took him to the vet just to have him checked out and for shots they had us take him on and off the scale several times by looking at him they couldnt beleave he waighed so much. hes about all grown now ar 10 months his back only stands about my knee but i can barly lift him hes not fat just solid as an oxe. hes hyper but not mean he loves every one he meats and thinks everythings a toy he even plays with my 2 cats hes not the brightist of dogs iv ever had and chews on everythng that anoys me the most but hes not a bad dog eather. he barks at noises in the night but any other time he doesnt. the first time i hurd him bark i thought it was my friends big lab that was staying with me hes not a varry big guy but he sounds like a beast. he gets bored if he dont get enough attition and he does things he knows hes not sapost to when your not looking to catch him. about 2 months after i brought him home i was walking around the block hen i though he had got out of the house some how tell i realized he hadnt come past me to be my dog, a lad up the streat had one that could have been my dogs twin in looks but was a bit bigger, she told me she had got him at the pound were they told her they had picked up several puppys of the litter that some homeliss ppl had bread living under a bridge in town. we talked for a bit and she told me hers to was rather hyper and more of a barker then hers but in all she was glad she brought him home. they dont seem to be an over handful but i know mine needed a good bit of traning and some keeping on to keep him out of trouble but i to am glad i brough mine home


----------



## upendi'smommy

NiennaHelyanwe said:


> the has the ridge of hair thats longer along his back but it only stands up like a mohak whens hes being all deffencive.


I just want to point out that what you're describing her sounds more like his hackles are going up than an actual ridge, any dogs hackles can go up when they are being defensive.


There is a ton of great info in this thread, I've always admired how beautiful Rhodesian's are.


----------



## +two

i know this thread is rather old bur I have RR on the brain. 

How well represented are Ridgebacks at obedience competitions?


----------



## Alyssapratt

JMENZ1ES said:


> Thank you! I will post some as he gets older, I dont believe he is bure bred ridge back, im think he is a mix. The humane society said he was german shepherd mix and everyone that i talk to at the dog park says they cant see the shepherd in him, so ive been looking at other dogs and my puppy looks a lot like the ridgeback in the pics that i have seen, as far as his head structure, his face, his legs and his tail but im not for sure, thanks again for your feedback I really appreciate it !!![/QUO
> 
> He could be a german shepherd ridgeback mix. I have one myself. Which would explain the fur being thicker than a purebred ridgeback. Other than your dogs coloring and his ears, his body structure is a lot like mine. Google some Ridgeback German Shepherd mixes and see what you get


----------



## LittleFr0g

> JMENZ1ES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will post some as he gets older, I dont believe he is bure bred ridge back, im think he is a mix. The humane society said he was german shepherd mix and everyone that i talk to at the dog park says they cant see the shepherd in him, so ive been looking at other dogs and my puppy looks a lot like the ridgeback in the pics that i have seen, as far as his head structure, his face, his legs and his tail but im not for sure, thanks again for your feedback I really appreciate it !!![/QUO
> 
> He could be a german shepherd ridgeback mix. I have one myself. Which would explain the fur being thicker than a purebred ridgeback. Other than your dogs coloring and his ears, his body structure is a lot like mine. Google some Ridgeback German Shepherd mixes and see what you get
> 
> 
> 
> The post you are quoting is 3 years old, and the poster has not been active in a very long time. Probably best to close this thread on down.
Click to expand...


----------

